# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Leku shqiptar ndër vite

## helios

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/main.php?g2_itemId=11336*

----------


## glaukus 001

Tjeter monedhe nxjerre me rastin e 500-vjetorit te humbjes se Skenderbeut (1468 - 1968)
20-lekesh i lare ne ar ...

----------


## White_Angel

Ja disa leke qe duken me mire

----------


## White_Angel

akoma ekzistojne te tilla leke ?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po kjo ta heq trurin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kemi edhe kete qe nuk na e nxente Xhepi.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po kjo sa e bukur qenka, shume e vecante.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kjo eshte per Albon  :Lulja3:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po keto, akoma na rastis te kemi neper duar si keto.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po ashto edhe keto na qellojne ti kemi neper duar ndonjehere.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po e le me kaq me vjen inat nuk gjeta Bono Thesari(Privatizimi) Si i thuhet se i harrova.

Mire pra kush i gjen ti vendose ne shtepi kam ca te tila i mbaj per qejf     :pa dhembe:

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*20 Lekë (1996) - Liburna Ilire*
---------------------------------

*50 Lekë (1996) - Mbreti Ilir Genti*
---------------------------------

*100 Lekë (2000) - Mbretresha Ilire Teuta*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*200 Lekë - Naim Frashëri*
-------------------------------------

*200 Lekë (1968) - Të Rënat e Buthrotumit*
------------------------------------

*20 Franga*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*20 Franga*
---------------------------------

*200 Lekë (1968) - Prej Floriri*
---------------------------------

*20 Franga (1926) - Me Skenderbeun*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Monedhë e vjetër Ilire më Mbretin Gent*
---------------------------------------------------------

*Monedhë Ilire*
---------------------------------------------------------

*Monedhë Romake në Iliri*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Lekë dhe Monedha me Aleksandrin e Madh*

*2 Lekë (1940) - Itali*
--------------------------------

*1 Lek (1926) Leka I Madh - Shqipni (Pjesa Mbrapa)*

*1 Lek (1926) Leka I Madh - Shqipni (Pesa Përpara)*

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Monedha Ilire e Shkodrës*
===================

*Monedha me Perandorin Romak Dioketian me origjinë Ilire*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

E gjeta një  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tjetër...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit te gjithve per fotot.

----------

